# GTM 40 wanted



## mooser (Jul 18, 2004)

Greetings
looking for GTM 40 that measures water temperature and depth when attached to dipsy line

no longer manufactured 

other possible names:
Fish Finder Thermometer/Depth Guage - Cabelas
Handy depth and temp probe - Fish-Hawk

send me a PM if you have one to ready to part with
Mooser


----------



## salmonhead (Jun 26, 2006)

message sent


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

You can still buy em in Europe brand new http://www.schleppfischer.de/Shop_A/pg3.html
I don't know if I would want to sell mine had a heck of a time finding it and probably paid too much for it but hey I wanted it at the time LOL.


----------

